# East Galveston Bay



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

Good day yesterday on the water. We found a spot holding fish and it was on. We caught 7 keeper specs, several black drum and several rat reds. To top off the day l caught my pb bull red! Man did she give me a fight. CPR'd her for someone else to hopefully have a lifetime memorable catch.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice report!


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice, finally breaking in the new boat eh?


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

Fishing Logic said:


> Nice, finally breaking in the new boat eh?


No I was on my buddy's GC.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

That's a big inshore redfish for sure. Nice bunch of fish.


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

karstopo said:


> That's a big inshore redfish for sure. Nice bunch of fish.


Thanks, yeah she was a hell of a fight! Saw a slick and told my buddy, let's go check it out. Definitely had my forearm on fire. Fun day for sure.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch!


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Great day!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Man I'm ready to get the boat in the water. You guys using bait or artificial?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

Icetrey said:


> Man I'm ready to get the boat in the water. You guys using bait or artificial?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Both


----------



## Jess2015 (Feb 1, 2019)

Nothing wrong with that, great haul!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*



g35man said:


> Both


radical looking boat in your avatar, really like the E-TEC G2.


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

c hook said:


> g35man said:
> 
> 
> > Both
> ...


The E-Tec is a strong running motor. I find myself wide open throttle a lot. Lol. My boat is a 23' JH Performance Outlaw. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Rifleman1873 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice fish for sure


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*



g35man said:


> The E-Tec is a strong running motor. I find myself wide open throttle a lot. Lol. My boat is a 23' JH Performance Outlaw. I absolutely love it.


one of these days!!:texasflag


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

g35man said:


> Good day yesterday on the water. We found a spot holding fish and it was on. We caught 7 keeper specs, several black drum and several rat reds. To top off the day l caught my pb bull red! Man did she give me a fight. CPR'd her for someone else to hopefully have a lifetime memorable catch.


g35man: I won't dare and ask for your honey hole but could you tell me where that cleaning table is located? I rather clean my catches there instead of waiting to get home and do it.


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

glojim said:


> g35man: I won't dare and ask for your honey hole but could you tell me where that cleaning table is located? I rather clean my catches there instead of waiting to get home and do it.


That was Topwater Grill San Leon. It is nice to clean fish before you get home!


----------



## LDBuckslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

It is also nice to run into Topwater Grill and get an order of Oysters Diablo and a cold beer after a day of fishing!


----------



## hastic1 (Jul 14, 2010)

*East Bay*

Nice, hoping to get out to East Bay Tue/Wed.


----------



## jbrasher (Feb 8, 2018)

jbrasher


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



LDBuckslayer said:


> It is also nice to run into Topwater Grill and get an order of Oysters Diablo and a cold beer after a day of fishing!


u have me thinking shrimp diablo and or seafood. think i'll head to Swamp Shack now for lunch. shrimp and oysters. :texasflag


----------

